# Le Champ Ti - Any issues with fitting 25mm tires?



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd like to put 25mm tires on my Le Champ Ti. Has anyone had issues with clearance? I'd probably get the same tires (Vittoria Rubino Pro) but in 25mm.


----------



## bobmcee (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a 56cm Ti le champ, and have been using 25mm gatorskins for the last 1500 mi. No problems.


----------



## Torelli4 (Mar 1, 2005)

+1 56cm Le Champ Ti with 25mm Gatorskins


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

The larger you're frame size the more clearance you should have. My Le Champ Ti 53 cm has very little rear clearance, in fact I had to grained down the bottom round part of the rear brake mount with a Dremel tool so it will have an adequate, safe amount of clearance for 25c Continental GP 4 seasons or Michelin Krylon Carbon's.
I also ground some off the front derailleur clamp but I had to be careful not to over do it and waned up with it so thin that it may crack later on. Even with the modifications, Michelin pro Optimum's will not work but they are after all the largest 25c tires around.
Yes it would be nice if the smaller sized frames had a little more tire clearance in the rear.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments on smaller sizes. I have a 48cm frame so I may be in trouble. I suppose I could always do 25c front and 23c rear.


----------



## zippy the pinhead (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a 2010 Le Champ Ti, 53 cm. I've run Continental Gatorskins in 700x25C for the last 5,800 miles. The clearance between the frame (seat tube) and the rear tire is pretty tight, but it fits. I have no idea if it would fit a 48.

There are standards for tire size, but there is variation. Some tires are taller than others, even if they are the same nominal size.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Gatorfreak said:


> Thanks for the comments on smaller sizes. I have a 48cm frame so I may be in trouble. I suppose I could always do 25c front and 23c rear.


 Did you ever try? I have a 48 and I haven't tried yet? I have the SL. I have to change the tire today for a century tomorrow and the guy in the LBS did want me to get a 25 but I was dithering and got the 23 in case I couldn't get it on. I got the cont 4000 so hopefully these will last longer than the rub pro. But I would like t o switch on the next tire change.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Haven't tried yet. Waiting to wear out the original tires first. 750 miles so far. Probably be a while. I'll update this thread when I do get new tires. I plan to get the same Rub Pro's in 25 when these wear out unless I happen upon some great deal at the time. I've been happy with the tires so far.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah, I suppose I have over 2K and 5 or more flats on the tire and I used a boot on it when I got a really big nail through it, It failed on the side close to the nail hole but not at the nail hole. I also corner horribly so it gets flat very quickly.


----------



## zippy the pinhead (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is a 700x25C Gatorskin on my 53cm Le Champion:


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have some experience with this issue - although not this frame. Conti tires run on the small side, so just because a Conti works does not mean a Michelin or whatever will work. The picture illustrates the tolerances we are talking about.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

After 1900 miles one of my Rubino Pros got a nasty cut that ended it's life a little prematurely. I just replaced it with a 25mm Continental GP4000s and it fits with room to spare. This is on a size 48 frame.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

I found out (the hard way) that a 700x25C Michelin Lithion 2 tire will rub on the underside of the brake bridge.
This "25mm" Michelin Lithion actually measures over 29mm!


----------

